# I have unmanageable thick, coarse, wavy, frizzy hair. Tired of keeping it up all the time...What can I do?



## ericahelp

Well, the title pretty much says all. I'm a natural redhead and my hair color is very pretty, but I always have my hair up in braids or pony tails because if I have it down, it's just a poofy, wavy mess. The waves are uneven and sloppy, and it's not a look I like at all. I would love to be able to have tame, wavy beach hair.

My current routine-

Shower everyday

Shampoo vigorously everyday 

Conditioner from roots to tips everyday

After shower, flip hair upside down and comb with a normal brush. Then, towel dry it and put it in a braid or up while still wet to save time. 

I almost never use a blow-dryer because it makes my hair really poofy, and I almost never air-dry it because it makes the waves really messy and ugly. 

What can I do? I just want to be able to have my hair fall freely down in nice waves, instead of the stiff, frizzy mess of waves that I get new.


----------



## Dragonfly

You didn't say that your hair has layers so I assume it doesn't.

My thick, wavy, frizzy hair was difficult to manage before I got layers.

The layers start at jaw length, so they aren't short.

Then from the jaw length and on ward, the hair is layered and texturized.

Now I can blow dry straight, or let dry wavy/curly.

Since it is Summer, I usually end up in braids or a pony tail.

Having hair layered prevents the dreaded pyramid or triangle look where my hair use to be relatively flat on top and bush out at the bottom.

You'll find that with layers, you will have the nice waves you are seeking, and you will use less product as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sabino

I have been a hair designer and product development consultant for 35 years.

All hair products are water soluble so you are not getting control due to the products breaking down within 2 to 3 hours after application. You need a product that will completely block out excess moisture while locking in the essential moisture. Plus you need to place a strong gel over that product and it will not leave your hair stiff or crunchy. It will completely control your frizz and volume from shampoo to shampoo. You won't believe the difference.

Two things:

Watch this video so you get a clear perspective on hair and hair products:

[SIZE=12pt]
[/SIZE]

         Hair is dead!! 
[SIZE=12pt]Then Google Moisture Block and go to the first listed. Do not go to Pandora beauty, they sell a fake brand[/SIZE]


----------



## LoriAnnLV

I agree with layers completely. I have very long and think hair. For years it was a giant rectangle. I've been getting it layered for the last few years and I love it. I only wonder why it took me so long to take the plunge. My layers are similar to what Dragonfly described and then my hair goes down to about my lower back. I used to wear it longer but lower back is a lighter and more manageable length for me.

Have you also considered that you are over washing? You can't really go cold turkey on washing every day but I slowly worked my way to washing my hair twice a week. Shampoo/Conditioner and then some sort of leave in treatment/gloss. I use dry shampoo on in between days when my scalp starts getting too oily.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Layers definitely help! I have unruly, frizzy curls and have been layering my hair forever, which helps with the poof. I also don't shampoo every day, as it's too harsh on my hair. What kind of products do you use? I think styling products definitely make a difference. I've never found any HG products, but bounce around between serums, creams, and other products. I still get frizzy, but the products help combat some of it.


----------



## Monique Brown

I had the same problem and I solved it with argan oil, I use  [SIZE=11pt]Pro Naturals Moroccan Argan Oil which is really good for the hair, protects it  and keeps it soft, shiny, frizz less, resilient and healthy. ur hair will look amazing. I bought it online @ safrons. com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]


----------



## zadidoll

What products have you tried? I would suggest trying Miss Jesse's as they offer three free samples (use an old expire credit card as it requires a CC to verify you're a real person).


----------



## Keihs

Have you tried the Curly Girl Method?


----------



## TiffanyJsmith22

This sounds exactly like my hair. Thick, coarse, and frizzy. Straightening takes too long and the heat is bad for your hair, and curling it just takes too long as well. An easy way to get beach waves in your hair without any heat is to wash it, towel dry it, brush through it, and then put three individual braids in your hair. Then sleep on them, and then when you wake up the next morning take them out and your hair should have a natural wave to it. I do this all the time. It is very quick and easy.


----------



## OrangeCrush

I agree with the other posts regarding layers.  That's a first step.  I have coarse, wavy hair about 6-7" below my shoulders.  This is my routine...

For the cut:

- I ask for layers all over

- I ask for thinning with shears (not a razor) and have it done underneath the top layer so you don't end up with frizz.

I wash my hair at night and I find sleeping on it will control the volume.  It also smooths out the hair cuticles to give it shine and smoothness.

For styling:

- Moroccan Oil all over when hair is wet.  I use a lot...maybe a couple of half pumps.  Each person will need different amounts.  I run it through with my hands.

- Goe Oil only from the cheekbones down.  This is the stuff that keeps the waves/curls together.  Don't use it too close to the scalp as it'll make your hair greasy.  Run it through with my hands.

- I blow out the front only with a round brush to style

- I twist little sections throughout the rest of my head.  You can alternate between an S twist and a Z twist for a more natural look.

- Use a finger tip diffuser and "cup" the twists to dry.

- I never, ever comb or brush my hair after it's dried.  It breaks up the waves and makes it poofy.


----------

